# Licking



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I'm pretty sure it is not a problem, I find it quite cute in all honesty. Though I thought I would mention it as a "just-in-case".

Last night we had the fire going and for some stupid reason I was still wearing my polarfleece jacket...
Anyway, it my play time for my baby mice, part of training. I had my hand in an empty plastic container with the 6 babies and my hands had started to get a little sweaty.. a few of the babies started licking my hand, climbing all over my hands.
Are they lacking something or do they just like the salt taste?

On the plus side, taming them is going well. One of the boys, as soon as you put your hand in the container, he jumps on your hand and sits there cleaning himself. He is so cute.. Still no idea on colour though *sigh


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my mice is a licker/nibbler. I assume it's partly grooming behaviour (when accompanied by nibbling) and partly just because hands are tasty!

I wonder if licking is also a self-calming method for if a mouse is feeling at all anxious. It is in dogs.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

None of them nibble, they just lick. They haven't done it since though they still rush to my hand a climb all over it.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe they were just exploring the salty taste. Very cute though - shows how confident and relaxed they are with you.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The babies that I raised crawl up my arms and lick/nibble me. I love raising babies and handling like 10X per day because as adults, they're the sweetest things!


----------

